# [SOLVED] Error 162 - System options not set



## Psynneckt (Dec 13, 2008)

im trying to build a computer for a friend.
ive put it all together and it starts up but i get 2 error messages
512-Chassis fan not detected
162-System options not set

It used to have a power-up password but i removed it by removing the jumper under the battery

now after the memory check and error messsages it says the configuration options were automatically updated. The default Values were loaded
it says to press F1 to Save the changes.
i try to press F1 and nothing happens

im using a USB Keyboard which works because during memory scan i can press F9 or F10 to go into boot or set up. although it doesnt actually go into boot or setup it ignores me 
I've Tried a PS/2 keyboard. no luck.

what do i do now?

the motherboard: HP d530 SFF(DC578AV)


----------

